# River Buddy Umbrella?



## Erwin (Mar 31, 2015)

No link here but I assume your talking about something like this. These are bomber and the only way an umbrella is worth it. Pricy yes but next year you'll forget you ever spent the money, you'll be more comfortable, and your cooler ice will last your entire grand trip in July. 









Umbrella Stand


Our movable umbrella stand allows you to stay in the shade no matter where the sun is. Perfect for trips on hot, desert river stretches, such as Ruby Horsethief




store.riverboatworks.com


----------



## Skyman (Jun 26, 2006)

This is what I am talking about.



Riverbuddy Rafting Umbrellas: Shade on the River


----------



## Sparks1000 (Jul 5, 2018)

I can’t comment on them but I just rolled past 4-5 boats on Deso last week and they all had them. Every single one. May be worth the huge price tag...


----------



## Erwin (Mar 31, 2015)

Well I'll be damned - Paonia does it again.
I only wish they had a photo of the mounting bracket. 
Looking forward to seeing someone weigh in on this.


----------



## pointswest (Jul 2, 2018)

These are tractor umbrellas. Easy to find with a google search or on ebay or amazon. Prices range from $115 to about $165.

PW


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Before ya'll spend a bunch of money for umbrella's and specialty brackets, you should consider getting a Bimini top. They take the wind a lot better and give you more shade for the money. There is a reason you see speed boats sporting Bimini tops and not umbrella's.  Bimini's are made to take the wind.
Taylor 3-BOW BIMINI TOP FABRIC FOR 42" HIGH FRAME, 67"-72" HOT SHOT™ TEAL COLOR | eBay


----------



## Ronald R Rupert (Jul 10, 2019)

I have a buddy who runs with one and loves it. Definitely holds up better than a traditional umbrella. 
I do have to agree with CaverDan. Biminis are pretty sweet. I used to make fun of them a bit with my buddies but actually borrowed a 16' Rocky Mountain Raft from a buddy for a San Juan Trip and it was set up with a Bimini. I figured I would give it a whirl. I loved it. Definitely handles wind well, only took it down one day when it was nuking. I also rigged up my misters on the frame of the Bimini and left it there for the rest of the trip. Very Cooling. 
My only complaint about Biminis....and Umbrellas is it is hard to see all of the Canyons when they are up. I found rowing backwards and standing up gave me the best view and the most shade, depending on direction. I will not make fun of Biminis anymore. However I am not going to rig one up for my Dory. Big Hat all the way there.
I mainly use umbrellas to keep my coolers in the shade at camp. My ice did amazing on the San Juan under the Bimini. Cocktail ice on day 10 in 100 degree heat thanks to shade and good coolers.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

I like the quickness of an umbrella, the coverage of a bimini, and agree with Ron--the view from under a big hat.

Dories move so much in the water, I think I'd get motion sickness watching the view change from under a bimini...but like it on my raft.


----------



## Flaco (Nov 18, 2014)

Skyman said:


> This is what I am talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> Riverbuddy Rafting Umbrellas: Shade on the River


My main complaint with bimini style shade is that it's not high enough, I get a neck ache hunching under it. I like the height of these 'river buddy's'. However, not enough shade to keep my irish family safe with our lack of melanin.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Are you sitting on a flip seat?

I'm 6'-5" and wasn't hunched under a 54" high eBay bimini. Tons o' shade.


----------



## Senor D (May 22, 2018)

After rocking an umbrella for a few years, my Bimini is one of my most prized possessions...


----------



## Flaco (Nov 18, 2014)

MT4Runner said:


> Are you sitting on a flip seat?
> 
> I'm 6'-5" and wasn't hunched under a 54" high eBay bimini. Tons o' shade.


Yes on flip seat. High and dry.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

I have had a tractor umbrella thats just like the River Buddy except it is a Kabota umbrella from Southwest Ag Supply in Durango a long ass time ago. It's seen a lot of river miles and still solid. I also have a bimini but I tend to prefer the umbrella for day trips. Tractor umbrellas (like the r River Buddy) dont turn inside out in the wind they spin backwards like a weather vane so they last way longer than beach type umbrellas.


----------



## Moonflowerone (Jul 27, 2011)

Another option that we use is the Sportbrella XL. They’re bomber and have wings that you can strap down to the front/back or side to side to keep it stable and add more sun protection.


----------



## buddypdx (Mar 28, 2009)

Bimini all the way - I should have done it years ago. Two clicks on the front strap buckles and it flops to the back and out of the way if needed. Won't run a river without it now. $100 on Amazon. Not bothered by wind. Soooo nice to sit in the shade.


----------



## Spigot (Mar 22, 2015)

Flaco said:


> My main complaint with bimini style shade is that it's not high enough, I get a neck ache hunching under it


I don't have a bimini (yet) but my buddy mounts his to an extra set of NRS oar towers. He gets an extra 10" or so. If I get one I'm going that route.


----------



## SixPek (Jul 19, 2016)

Get the leader accessories 4 bow bimini on amazon. Costs about $160. I even bought 24" slider rails to move it slightly forward/back if needed. A couple of simple clips to d-rings either raise or lower it very quickly before bigger water. You usually only have to unclip the front 2 tethers, flip it back, then cam-strap it to your pile before a big rapid and you're secure (takes about 10 seconds). The 6 mounting points (4 tethers + 2 mounted positions) make it WAY more stable than any umbrella ever will in wind. It even acted as a nice down-wind sail on the MFS for a half day last trip.. Our group rolls 5 to 6 boats down the Main, MFS, Snake, south fork american, etc etc and we all converted to biminis. They stack nicely on your rear gear pile when not in use, and I generally just flip mine forward when I'm backed onto a beach to unload gear from the back of the boat.

No brainer, IMO. 

Shade is key and we just ran MFS in warm/sunny weather and it was a huge help, as in every sunny river trip. Get the 4 bow (taller), not the 3 bow.






Amazon.com : Leader Accessories 4 Bow Bimini Tops Boat Cover 4 Straps for Front and Rear Includes Hardwares with 1 Inch Aluminum Frame : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com : Leader Accessories 4 Bow Bimini Tops Boat Cover 4 Straps for Front and Rear Includes Hardwares with 1 Inch Aluminum Frame : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com


----------



## SixPek (Jul 19, 2016)

SixPek said:


> Get the leader accessories 4 bow bimini on amazon. Costs about $160. I even bought 24" slider rails to move it slightly forward/back if needed. A couple of simple clips to d-rings either raise or lower it very quickly before bigger water. You usually only have to unclip the front 2 tethers, flip it back, then cam-strap it to your pile before a big rapid and you're secure (takes about 10 seconds). The 6 mounting points (4 tethers + 2 mounted positions) make it WAY more stable than any umbrella ever will in wind. It even acted as a nice down-wind sail on the MFS for a half day last trip.. Our group rolls 5 to 6 boats down the Main, MFS, Snake, south fork american, etc etc and we all converted to biminis. They stack nicely on your rear gear pile when not in use, and I generally just flip mine forward when I'm backed onto a beach to unload gear from the back of the boat.
> 
> No brainer, IMO.
> 
> ...


----------



## Skyman (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks. I just ordered this top. What slider rails did you get?


----------



## SixPek (Jul 19, 2016)

I got this one: New Bimini Top Slide Track Kit carver Covers 62000 Length 24" https://www.amazon.com/dp/B012RQ0IGU/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_J31nFbAS1ZSGG

keep in mind your application will depend on your decking. I have a wood deck I built that the slide attaches to. Frankly I only use the slide rarely since it tends to stayput but i do use it on beaches a lot.

makes sure however you mount that your towers are setup with the largest area of the poles on the bimini available for the towers and oars. In my boats pic you can see the longest pole coming off the bimini extends to the front of your boat. If you do it backwards it won’t work.

finally, keep in mind the model we all have is the aluminum model - lighter than More expensive stainless options, but easier to break. So if this think takes a beating somewhere it could be toast. Hasn’t happened in multiple big trips. It also comes with a nice zip up cover.


----------



## SherpaDave (Dec 28, 2017)

SixPek said:


> makes sure however you mount that your towers are setup with the largest area of the poles on the bimini available for the towers and oars. In my boats pic you can see the longest pole coming off the bimini extends to the front of your boat. If you do it backwards it won’t work.


I finally got a Bimini this year. It was much better shade for the kids than an umbrella. I mounted it forward of the oar locks to put more shade toward the front of the boat.

I found (2) challenges though. 
1-Even though the poles were forward of the oarlocks I still had interference of the straps when shipping the oars. I need to figure out a better method to attach the straps as clipping to the D-ring my frame attaches to is not viable and attaching to a forward one interferes with shipping the oars. I plan to explore attaching them to the frame deck.
2-Another issue I had was getting the sliders to tighten enough so keep from sliding. They are plastic and I was concerned with stripping them with the screws. I realize I may just need to tighten them more but I didn’t want to strip them while on the river which would leave it unusable. I wish there was metal threads in the plastic sliders. Maybe there are some available as I haven’t looked yet.


----------



## SixPek (Jul 19, 2016)

The carver slider I use has a metal screw which digs into the metal slide to stop the slip. I use the flathead part of my river knife to tighten/loosen.
I still am able to ship oars forward but inside the forward straps (while beached, etc) and stuff the blades inside the chicken line. Attached is a pic of my new setup.


----------



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

I got a Bimini based mostly on the advice on MB. The leader Bimini with the sliding track (I got mine from DRE for about $30 and it included metal screws and nylon nuts) is awesome. They gave me a few pointers for install and it took myself and a friend maybe 30 mins. It would have taken 10 had I taken my frame off my boat. My wife and kids love it. Highly recommend. With the slider you can store it where you want, and even angle it depending on the location of the death ray (sun).


----------



## Skyman (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks for the photo. I see you have it mounted forward of your oar locks. Is that the typical position for the best oar action? Mine should arrive on Friday. Doing the Main Salmon next Thursday. I may have some time to get it installed.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

My bimini mounts in front of my towers and my slide moves forward so that I can tuck it in between my seat and gear pile. I do have a little more room there as I have s 12" bonus bay on the 156R


----------



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

Great setup Cody, love those captains boxes. Just to add since we have similar setups with the sliding rails. 

Like Cody, it allows me to store the bimini both fore and aft depending on what is going on. It may seem dumb but play around with which way you mount it. Cody has his mounted with the long arm or the shorter angle towards the rower while I have it mounted with the larger angle and shorter arm mounted towards the rower. It can work either way but often times I've found it works better one than the other depending on where your rails are for the oar clearance you were asking about. The only other difference is using loops traps instead of the included straps with the bimini. It has the potential to make it easier to adjust tension etc. 

Again, no right or wrong way necessarily, the only wrong way is not having one!


----------

